# Remington 7600 pump rifle



## DeerHead12

I am looking to buy a new rifle. I am interested in the Remington 7600 pump rifle. If anyone has opinions on this rifle I would enjooy to read them. I am also looking at different brands and models of bolt action rifles. If people have opinions or suggestions this would be great. I am looking for a caliber for target shooting and hunting deer every once in a while.

-thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger

For target the pump won't do you any good, if you want a good bolt look at the remington 700.


----------



## The Norseman

DH12,
Hello, how you doing? Say the Remington 7600 is a nice rifle. The target shooting you are refering to is the occaional going out and plinking at targets. This rifle is not made for "target competation". One thing to remember this is a two piece stock because of this it will behave differently on the sight in bench and just holding it and shooting.
One thing that is nice about a Pump is that they are more reliable compared to a gas operated gun.
The Rem 7600 is nice for follow-up shots, can just stay on sight, keep pumping/shooting and reload when empty.
Rem 7600 is side ejection so you can easily mount a scope to it.
If you reload, what ever cartridge you get, make sure you buy what is called small base dies (same price as others). This kind of die insures that the case is under size and will chamber into the rifle. Best for Autos too. Good luck and hope this helps you out.


----------



## stevepike

I own a 7600 (in the carbine model) after using one of my fathers for years. Very nice and reliable gun. Have shot deer out to over 300 yds without a problem. Mine is a little specific about the ammo it likes for the longer ranges but well worth it.

Having the magazine is nice if you want to carry coyote rounds in one mag and deer in another.

Nice short gun with quick follow up in brush or cattails.

If you are looking for long range shooting when you mention target shooting, you may want to look into other options. The 7600 has the barrel "floating" and is more accurate than many believe especially when you do not hold the barrel while shooting (as some have a tendancy to do).

Can you elaborate on the target shooting and what you are looking for?


----------



## buckseye

I think you can get bigger clips for that model too, can't you???


----------



## dlip

The model 7600 hundred is a fantastic gun for any application.


----------



## mr.trooper

TECHNICALY...i suppose someone could make bigger clp for it. but iv never seen any.

I considered the 7600 for a while, but pump action rifles are just wierd to me :lol:


----------



## buckseye

I have seen the bigger clips about 10 years ago or so, a group of coyote hunters over here had them. I think they held 10 rounds, pretty sweeet!!!


----------



## mr.trooper

Yea.

i dont suppose it wold be any different than making Hi-caps for any other gun. there just isnt as much demand for them on this model, so they would be nigh impossible to find i spect'


----------



## James B

I have had four over the years. These are very good rifles. I have never had one that would not group one and a half inches right out of the box and an inch is normal once you have found its best load. I had one in 270 that would group an inch or under at 200 yards. It was the most accurate rifle that I ever owned. It shot 130 grain Ballistic tips best. A perfect un for what you are asking.


----------



## ej4prmc

I own a 244(6mm) model 7600 and have Killed several deer at 500-700 yards with it(all where head shots) The gun I have was manufactored in about 1962+-, It is a great gun but has little "quirks" about it. 1. Can NOT use Remington ammo(it will jam). 2. Make sure the shells in the mag are pressed all the way back in the clip. :sniper: I love mine though


----------



## Rosendal

i have a 760 in .270 my dad bought for me back in the mid 80s, it was old back then and looks like hell, not sure when it was made but it pre-dates the floated models of today. Anyway it's incredibly accurate with federal 150 grain sp's routinely making 1/2 MOA groups at 100 yards. It beats my new 700 ADL or model 70 for accuracy any day and it's the only rifle i've owned that's never had a malfunction of any kind.


----------



## sdeprie

It sounds like I need to get me one of those.  Actually, I have always had a lot of respect for them. Disadvantages: camming action a little weaker than a bolt action, but keep it clean and don't use overpressure ammo and it's not a problem. Advantages: I LIKE having the clip. Extras in the pocket are great. If you are used to a pump shotgun, you are already used to the feel/action, etc. Agreed, if you are thinking of target, is it competition, or just punching holes? If it's competition, most hunting rifles won't measure up, but if you're just punching holes, you'll have fun.


----------



## wharf

Gday fellas,Im new here.I was talkin to a mate the other day and he said that 30 round AR15 mags can be converted for use in the 223 version of the 7600.


----------



## Boy

I have two 7600 in .270. I think they are great rifles. As stated before, if you need to get a second shot off quickly, you can, and if you want to shoot from a rest or with sticks, they work well for that too. I have never had problems with jamming or any other sort of troubles. I would recommend the 7600. The other thing I like that I don't like about my 700 ADL is the clip. I hate having to drop shells in the top on my 700.


----------



## ej4prmc

I just want anyone thinking of this gun to remember is my gun was one of the first models made. I am a true Remington fan and I think that is the reason I stick with this gun. My cousin shoots one also and he never has problems, his is a "newer" model(80's model). My gun is so old it is chambered for the 244 caliber, most people have never heard of a 244. I shot 6mm ammo in it.


----------



## arover2

Those here that own and shoot the Remington 7600 rifle, what cleaning procedure do you use? I know the trigger assembly can be removed just like the Remington pump shotguns.
Also do you do any action disassembly, to properly clean the bolt and bolt lugs. 
How do you clean the cartridge chamber area, and bolt locking lug recesses.
What type of cleaning lubricants do you use. 
Thanks for any information.


----------



## nak1072

You have to take a look at the 7615 in 5.56. I have one en route. I'm testing it now. Excellent rifle! Handling is light and quick.

I too have been thinking about the 7600 in '06 Carbine, but I really need mags with a higher capacity than stock.

Does anyone remember who made/makes them?

Thanks


----------

